# Guns are my biggest prepping problem



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

They are not my biggest problem because I am afraid of them, don't know how to use them, wife won't let me have any...

No, my biggest problem is that *I FREAKING LOVE THEM* and love buying them and shooting new/different guns...

This has, regrettably, caused me time-and-again to spend far too much of our resources on guns, and some times far too little on everything else. Face it, if you could buy a new S&W wheel gun, or use that same money to buy a Country Living Grain Mill, which would you do? SMART people, if they already owned plenty of hand guns, would buy the grain mill. Me? Well... I might have to hang my head in shame if I told you what I did (to be fair, we do have 3 grain mills, just not one as nice as the Country Living one).

My wife is no help at all. She loves guns as well, and she's all like "well, if you want it, we have the money, get it." Sounds great, right? I suppose it is, but really, it's the 15th freaking wheel gun we've got...

On the bright side, and this is how I actually look at it, I see these guns as investments... as transitional, tangible wealth. A S&W wheel gun, if bought right (used, mint condition) has tangible value and no matter what the money system is, it will remain a valuable item to own. In a sense, it's like a savings plan.

Or so I delude myself.

Anybody else have problems "overdoing" one area of preps to the detriment of others?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I feel your pain.

We claim we are stocking up on guns and ammo for "prepping" purposes, but we know better. We have a thing for bullet launchers. Were it not for the excuse of prepping, we'd simply fabricate another excuse.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve Lee - I like Guns: (couldn't figure out how to embed it)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Steve Lee - I like Guns: (couldn't figure out how to embed it)


Yeah buddy, dat right dere!


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I wish I had the money to afford 15 handguns ! One good one is fine with me, though I will be getting a revolver in the near future.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am definitely in your boat. My wife doesn't have the firearm passion I have and will apply the brakes here and there.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

That's why I fancy Colts! Tough as nails combat arms, things of everlasting beauty and investments - the trifecta of goodness


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Armed Iowa said:


> I wish I had the money to afford 15 handguns ! One good one is fine with me, though I will be getting a revolver in the near future.


I'm old, i've had some of my guns for 35 years.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'm old, i've had some of my guns for 35 years.


On a completely unrelated matter... you really missed a golden opportunity to call yourself "Salt-N-P*r*epper". :lol:


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

You can never have too many guns, or ammo. They will be the best trade items if it all goes to hell, way better investment than gold or silver. If it all finnally breaks down what makes people think gold and silver will be the trade item ? Gun steel,lead and brass will get you anything, and in my opion worth more than precious metals.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> On a completely unrelated matter... you really missed a golden opportunity to call yourself "Salt-N-P*r*epper". :lol:


There is another person who goes by that name on some of the boards (boards "which shall not be named" here). I do not wish to be confused with him. My hair is salt-n-pepper black & gray, hence the name.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Simple solve the problem or be not only an easy target but the first target . It is up you.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

randy grider said:


> You can never have too many guns, or ammo. They will be the best trade items if it all goes to hell, way better investment than gold or silver. If it all finnally breaks down what makes people think gold and silver will be the trade item ? Gun steel,lead and brass will get you anything, and in my opion worth more than precious metals.


I totally agree... with one caveat... in a EOTW SHTF world, one REALLY wants to be careful who he trades a gun to.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Simple solve the problem or be not only an easy target but the first target . It is up you.


Not understanding what you are saying, sir.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My last firearm was purchased 3 years ago.a striker fired plastic wonder.the rest of ours are;58,40,35,22,17,14, and 5 years old.they are still in excellent shape.I want an ar platform rifle but,its good to stock up on other type supplies too.cant eat steel and bullets.at least my 5.56 rifle can send massive amounts of boolits down range same as an ar and just as accurate.spend what money you have wisely and balance your equipment and supplies out.chosen wisely,an older firearm can give you as much protection as a state of the art wonder-wiz-bang.save a few bucks and eat well too.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I just made a big long post listing my gun buying habits, then I realized "I don't really want the government reading this" so... I scrapped it


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'm old, i've had some of my guns for 35 years.


44 years yesterday for my 12


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Not understanding what you are saying, sir.


 If you do not have a way to defend what is yours ,it is gone. It will be taken from you along with your life. If you can not defend it you are just holding it for the next owner. You will not defend yourself or family with fancy ninja junk or a baseball bat. IF SHTF it will not be pretty you had better be ready to defend what is yours.
Look at what goes on in the streets right now, with so called LE and laws. What do you think it will be like when that breaks down?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If you do not have a way to defend what is yours ,it is gone. It will be taken from you along with your life. If you can not defend it you are just holding it for the next owner. You will not defend yourself or family with fancy ninja junk or a baseball bat. IF SHTF it will not be pretty you had better be ready to defend what is yours.
> Look at what goes on in the streets right now, with so called LE and laws. What do you think it will be like when that breaks down?


Gotcha! Yes, you are absolutely right!


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Armed Iowa said:


> I wish I had the money to afford 15 handguns ! One good one is fine with me, though I will be getting a revolver in the near future.


15 would be pretty good start, but I have been buying/trading for over 40 years. Now if I want another I have to trade or sell one, the safe is full.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I just made a big long post listing my gun buying habits, then I realized "I don't really want the government reading this" so... I scrapped it


Don't worry they already know.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

just mike said:


> Now if I want another I have to trade or sell one, the safe is full.


I have the same dilemma, though it isn't my safe that is full.
It's my wife's BS detection meter.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello, I am McAngus, I have a gun buying problem. I use the terms "safety" and "security" to justify my buying habits but it is all a big lie. I claim I need to purchase tons of ammo, shoot it all, then resupply because I must keep up my skills. I spend hours reading gun articles, watching youtube videos and chatting and guns, in the name of being prepped. In reality, I just really enjoy shooting. Help me!!!!

Firearms is a dangerous thing. Once you catch the bug, it really becomes a financial SHTF.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I have the same dilemma, though it isn't my safe that is full.
> It's my wife's BS detection meter.


Wife is fine with the firearms, daughter loves it because she thinks she will be getting them all when I pass. Technically I am retired but I keep working to have the money for "toys" if you know what I mean.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I consider my guns as investments in precious metals, that will help me in my old age.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Of course that doesn't explain the rusty 50 year old Mossberg 22 bolt action that's missing parts that I paid $20 for.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I have the same dilemma, though it isn't my safe that is full.
> It's my wife's BS detection meter.


When you get into trouble is when you have to buy safe number 6. Not that I would know anything about that or anything...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

When I looked into having two more arms surgically attached to my body to be able to quadruple wield, that when the intervention came. No more guns for a bit


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, My name is CSI Tech and I have a gun buying problem. I have not bought a gun in almost 4 months and I am afraid I will fall off the wagon if the right FAL comes along.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not have a gun problem. The problem is how others may perceive what I do.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel your pain. I am trying to save up my money to start replacing all the firearms I lost in the boating accident over the Mariana Trench.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My problem is that I need more more more!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I got my first gun when I was 12. And another when I was thirteen and the a muzzle loader at 17. And now I am 41. Some times I get more than one. My wife's job is to say no. And she is not good at it.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

If you cannot cook in the kitchen; eat at the table or sleep in your bed you have too many guns. Otherwise there is room for one more.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

While it's nice to have 'a ton of guns', don't buy any just for the sake of buying them.

Consider it's purpose in your situation first, then caliber. Buy what you _need_, then spend the extra on other preps. I agree that guns are an addiction, but don't throw good money after bad money.

My calibers:

22LR - 3 pistols, 2 long rifles
9mm - 3 pistols, 1 carbine
30.06 - 2 long rifles
12ga - 2 shotguns


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I feel your pain. I am trying to save up my money to start replacing all the firearms I lost in the boating accident over the Mariana Trench.


Ha!,thats a very deep subject!.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Idon't get it M.I. ....just kidding I couldn't resist


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PrepperDogs said:


> While it's nice to have 'a ton of guns', don't buy any just for the sake of buying them.
> 
> Consider it's purpose in your situation first, then caliber. Buy what you _need_, then spend the extra on other preps. I agree that guns are an addiction, but don't throw good money after bad money.
> 
> ...


 After I have it home I can always find a purpose for it. While I normally stick to calibers used by US Military, I have wandered off course with some 7.62X39.
I am currently doing my home work on a 300 win mag. Just some thing I want no real reason. I will find a reason latter.
Say what you want they have a record of every back round check done sense The Brady bill was passed. Your name the weapon and serial number. The good part of this . Some government DHS expert is looking at this and telling his boss , "they have us out gunned and out number, there are a lot of dam guns out there."


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Your right about one thing stay with S&W. They always seem to go up in value and you can sell them easily. Just don't make the Taurus, Hi-point or Keltec mistake.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

My problem is spending too much time in my local gun shop. Every trip I find something else I want and then I have to set about the task of making up stories to justify the purchase. I DO have one more rifle though that I just gotta have by Christmas. And then no more for a while. But then next year I am going to get me that Golden Boy I've been wanting forever. My nickname used to be Chuck Conners. ::clapping::


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am trying to figure out where to put safe #3, I can't buy another long gun because there is no place to put it. I might be able to squeeze in another handgun though, a 1917 Colt in .45acp was calling to me yesterday.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

All I can say is that for this gal, diamonds are not my best friend.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm a simple man with kind of a military mindset. For logistical reasons all of my pistols are 9mm. My rifle is .308. I like to keep buying and storing simple. I do hunt with black powder, a .50 flintlock pennsylvania long rifle but I have about 30 lbs of goex BP and a metric shit ton of lead to feed it for my lifetime.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I'm a simple man with kind of a military mindset. For logistical reasons all of my pistols are 9mm. My rifle is .308. I like to keep buying and storing simple. I do hunt with black powder, a .50 flintlock pennsylvania long rifle but I have about 30 lbs of goex BP and a metric shit ton of lead to feed it for my lifetime.


I agree with this mindset. Basic military calibers make good sense. I keep only a few, readily available and easily distinguished calibers (12GA, 5.56, .45, .38) on hand and can easily *feel* the difference of them - even in the dark. I've heard too many stories of folks mixing up their .40 and 9mm.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

just mike said:


> 15 would be pretty good start, but I have been buying/trading for over 40 years. Now if I want another I have to trade or sell one, the safe is full.


Time to buy a new safe!:grin:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You mean you guys don't have a nickle plated 1921 Colt Police Positive Special chambered in 32-20?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

prepperdogs said:


> while it's nice to have 'a ton of guns', don't buy any just for the sake of buying them.


buzz kill


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Just don't make the Keltec mistake.


What's wrong with keltec? I dont own any but I've had my eye on several of them. I like their "outside the box" designs.

Like that crazy shotgun








Or that 30 round capacity 22 mag.








Or some of their folding pistol caliber carbines








The only problem I know of is that they are hard to find around here.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

^ Keltec makes some crazy stuff


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> What's wrong with keltec?
> 
> Like that crazy shotgun
> View attachment 6662


That shotgun is absolute crap. I've owned 2 of them, they replaced the first one with he second. It went back to the factory (feeding issues on both). Save the money, trust me on this one.

The only other Keltec I owned was a PF-9, I bought it because I was bored and it was cheap, absolutely HATED the gun. It never malfunctioned, but I am one of those who's thumb hit the magazine release every time I fired it, so I would shoot a shot and the mag would fall out (a common complaint with this gun).

Your milage may vary.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have heard of some people having feeding issues with the ksg. Seems to be hit or miss. That doesn't speak to highly of their quality control... but I love the idea of 2 mag tubes. Maybe they will get the issues worked out in the future.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

if it will make you feel any better you can sell me a long gun for a ridiculously low price..


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

That double tube mag shotty has had my eye for a while. I really like the idea of having different types of shells ready. I have seen reviews on both sides of the fence so i simply wont pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## tspearman48 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat bailing water just like you. Fifteen guns . . . counted them yesterday. I suppose a reality check is in order. I've got enough water stored, using four 275 gallon containers, enough food to last a year for four people, adequate shelter to last indefinitely, and protection . . . I suppose? Maybe? I'm in a urban setting with a lot woods around the home. I've got low tech guns and high tech guns, everything from .22 rimfire to .308 Winchester. Lately I've added three .22 caliber airguns to the collection due to the lack of .22 rimfire ammo availability and the bloody cost of it. Actually I solved a couple of problems buying these airguns. Ammo is incredibly cheap ($10 to $15 for a tin of 500) and one of the guns-- the Stoeger X20 has an integral suppressor that makes it more quiet than a suppressed .22 rimfire gun. _Hellooooo . . . . _ and it takes small game just as effectively.


----------

